# Finally Difference between 6NS/6NK/6NL



## mlai (Jun 2, 2010)

Searched for the longest time for the concrete differences between SA 6NS/6NK/6NL. And finally found it on....... Google Play:rofl:

The BMW Wireless app on Google Play has the following embedded in it's description:

SA 6NS (comfort telephony with expanded smartphone connection),
SA 6NK (mobile phone preparation with connection of Bluetooth and USB devices) or
SA 6NL (mobile phone preparation with connection of Bluetooth and USB devices incl. BMW-Assist)

Maybe everyone knows the difference between the 3 but it sure did took me a while to find.....


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

and 6NS superseded 6NK/6NL now


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/wiki/index.php/F30_Bluetooth


----------

